# which version is best for me



## bede123 (Apr 24, 2010)

Hi all i'm completly new to FreeBSD.

I'm starting a little project (non commercial, just for fun). my challange is to set up a fully operational web server for zero Â£Â£Â£$$$Â£Â£Â£.

I'm builing my box out of old PC parts.

could someone recommend which download would be nest for me?

thanks
zac


----------



## bryn1u (Apr 24, 2010)

Check it out: http://serverfault.com/questions/64356/freebsd-performance-tuning-sysctls-loader-conf-kernel (web) 


> wanted to share knowledge of tuning FreeBSD via sysctls, so i'm posting them with comments. Based on Igor Sysoev (author of nginx) presentation about FreeBSD tuning up to 100,000-200,000 active connections.
> 
> Sysctls are for 7.x FreeBSD. Since 7.2 amd64 some of them are tuned well by default. Prior 7.0 some of them are boot only (set via /boot/loader.conf) or does not exist at all.



Is working on FreeBSD 7.X So u should use 7.3 i think soo. I checked it on freebsd 8.0 many options doesnt work !

It's only my opinion.


----------



## aragon (Apr 24, 2010)

I'd say go with a recent 8.0-STABLE snapshot.


----------



## OH (Apr 24, 2010)

It's quite clearly stated on the frontpage. The latest production, non-legacy release is 8.0. Without any other specific wishes or demands, there's no reason to pick anything else.
Also I fail to see why you'd want to follow STABLE, stick to RELENG_8_0 once you're up and running


----------



## DutchDaemon (Apr 24, 2010)

For a non-commercial and fun project, using -STABLE is not something to frown at. Lots of people run it on production servers (though that is not advisable for people who have no idea of how to back out of a b0rked installation, of course). So if you can get away with backtracking an update gone wrong or don't mind the occasional wipe-and-retry, use/track 8-STABLE.


----------



## oliverh (Apr 24, 2010)

>update gone wrong or don't mind the occasional wipe-and-retry, use/track 8-STABLE.

If you read the mailinglist you shouldn't have any such problems at all. That said, without any experience in FreeBSD I would try release first to get a feeling for it.


----------



## bede123 (Apr 26, 2010)

thanks for the input guys.

yeah i'm not too worried about wipe & retrys... i expect there will be a few. i'm completly new new to bsd so i gues i'll try stable first then if i decide to get more serious i'll go with RELENG_8_0.

have i understood that correctly?


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (Apr 26, 2010)

Nope, you should go with RELENG_8_0 first or try PC-BSD to see what FreeBSD is capable off...


----------



## dennylin93 (Apr 27, 2010)

I'd go with RELENG_8_0 as well until you're familiar enough to solve problems that come up. It's stable enough, and you shouldn't be missing any major features.


----------



## bede123 (Apr 27, 2010)

hmm i tempted to try pc-bsd first to get a feel for things.

just out of interest if i was to try release 8 stable which bit do i download because when i look i see:

amd64 [Distribution] [ISO] 
 i386 [Distribution] [ISO] 
 ia64 [Distribution] [ISO] 
 pc98 [Distribution] [ISO] 
 powerpc [Distribution] [ISO] 
 sparc64 [Distribution] [ISO 

so if i were to choose, lets say... i386 i then go to the ftp server, which link should i download?


----------



## FBSDin20Steps (Apr 27, 2010)

Why don't you "let me say... read the handbook" before you continue your adventure with FreeBSD?


----------



## bede123 (Apr 27, 2010)

reading eh... hmm ... i like pressing buttons and solving the problem afterwards 

only joking, i took a look at the hand book already but it looks like the kinda think that you have to kow what your talking about befire any ot it will make sense.

but thanks for the advice though
zac


----------



## dennylin93 (Apr 29, 2010)

For installation of FreeBSD download 8.0-RELEASE-i386-disc1.iso or 8.0-RELEASE-i386-dvd1.iso.gz (can be found at ftp://ftp.tw.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/ISO-IMAGES-i386/8.0/).

You might want to pick a mirror nearest to you for better download speeds.


----------

